# Any opinions on Ppg Manor Hall interior paints.



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We have decided to discontinue using SW paints. For many different reasons our company feels as if they are no longer one of our choices of paint.
Everywhere we turn to we find positive information about PPG Paints. Years ago having used Porter Paints and Manor hall, we discovered that they were a very good paint but not readily available. Our paint of choice is usually Benjamin Moore. With PPG becoming more prominent we have decided to start using their products as a secondary Choice. Do any of you guys have opinions good or bad on PPG Paints, primarily The Manor hall line.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Zoomer said:


> We have decided to discontinue using SW paints. For many different reasons our company feels as if they are no longer one of our choices of paint.
> Everywhere we turn to we find positive information about PPG Paints. Years ago having used Porter Paints and Manor hall, we discovered that they were a very good paint but not readily available. Our paint of choice is usually Benjamin Moore. With PPG becoming more prominent we have decided to start using their products as a secondary Choice. Do any of you guys have opinions good or bad on PPG Paints, primarily The Manor hall line.


Manor hall is Silken touch re labeled 
Great product and really good price if you tell them that will be your only line 
Aside from that you cannot go wrong with BM (you will be supporting a local independent business if you keep on buying BM) 
I would personally go to the store that services you best and keep PPG as an option since they are more places that an independent BM store


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Manor hall is Silken touch re labeled
> Great product and really good price if you tell them that will be your only line
> Aside from that you cannot go wrong with BM (you will be supporting a local independent business if you keep on buying BM)
> I would personally go to the store that services you best and keep PPG as an option since they are more places that an independent BM store


I think it's the other way around. We were using PPG Manor Hall long before they acquired Porter.,


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Love the Manorhall eggshell. Definitely a good product for high end or historical jobs. One shot one kill. Pretty impressive. No its not Aura but pretty damn close. Plus its about $20 per gal cheaper then Aura or Cashmere.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Boco said:


> Love the Manorhall eggshell. Definitely a good product for high end or historical jobs. One shot one kill. Pretty impressive. No its not Aura but pretty damn close. Plus its about $20 per gal cheaper then Aura or Cashmere.




$20 cheaper than Cashmere? I'm just a wee little company and pay less than $30 for eggshell. Maybe I should look into Manor Hall.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Boco said:


> Love the Manorhall eggshell. Definitely a good product for high end or historical jobs. One shot one kill. Pretty impressive. No its not Aura but pretty damn close. Plus its about $20 per gal cheaper then Aura or Cashmere.


I was very surprised at the cost per gallon. They quoted me 28.75 plus $0.75 per gallon for the new paint disposal fee. Along with tax it's still seems like it is a very good price at less than 33 per gallon total. If it is a premium product like I've read then it will be interesting 2 see how it holds up overtime.
We have speced out a job that we start tomorrow using nothing but Manor hall satin for all walls. The customer had requested something shinier than eggshell yet they thought semi-gloss was considerably shiny for all of their walls. A happy medium of satin is the way we suggested. 
Since this customer is from the East Coast they are familiar with Manor hall paint. We thought it was an opportune time to try out Manor hall satin for their house


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

radio11 said:


> $20 cheaper than Cashmere? I'm just a wee little company and pay less than $30 for eggshell. Maybe I should look into Manor Hall.


What's your cost approximately for cashmere? 

I've worked some good deals with sherwin, and feel it's at a good price level for us. Might want to just talk to them.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Its close to $50 about the same as I am paying for Aura


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> I was very surprised at the cost per gallon. They quoted me 28.75 plus $0.75 per gallon for the new paint disposal fee. Along with tax it's still seems like it is a very good price at less than 33 per gallon total. If it is a premium product like I've read then it will be interesting 2 see how it holds up overtime.
> We have speced out a job that we start tomorrow using nothing but Manor hall satin for all walls. The customer had requested something shinier than eggshell yet they thought semi-gloss was considerably shiny for all of their walls. A happy medium of satin is the way we suggested.
> Since this customer is from the East Coast they are familiar with Manor hall paint. We thought it was an opportune time to try out Manor hall satin for their house


 Oh Flat is a bit shinny use PPG/Pittsburgh premium dead flat. Whats the disposal fee? Here we just bring any left over paint waste management center to be recycled at no cost.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Funny.. I was just at ppg this morning asking about products for the same reasons....interested in the feed back.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Boco said:


> Oh Flat is a bit shinny use PPG/Pittsburgh premium dead flat. Whats the disposal fee? Here we just bring any left over paint waste management center to be recycled at no cost.


The paint companies now charge us $0.75 per gallon fee when it is purchased. It is a way to help out with too many gallons of paint being disposed in landfills. This fee was implemented to us at the beginning of the year. It is my understanding that this fee will go Nationwide to every state very soon.
Thanks for the heads up on the flat paint we will certainly try your suggestion


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Funny.. I was just at ppg this morning asking about products for the same reasons....interested in the feed back.


I will keep you posted on how well the paint performed and how easy it was to apply.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> What's your cost approximately for cashmere?
> 
> I've worked some good deals with sherwin, and feel it's at a good price level for us. Might want to just talk to them.




$29, 30 and 31 for semi--only $8 per gallon more than PM 200. That's why I'm not using a lot of PM anymore.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Damn. What tier are you in?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Boco said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Flat is a bit shinny use PPG/Pittsburgh premium dead flat. Whats the disposal fee? Here we just bring any left over paint waste management center to be recycled at no cost.
> ...


Paint retailers are required to charge this fee. The fee goes to recycle any old paint laying around and future recycling. The paint goes to a recycler and they do different things with each product. Some is made back into usable wall paint. Used as admixture in concrete. Some incinerated. If you have any old latex or oil paint in shop or garage, you can take it to a recycling drop off facility at no charge. If oil based, you need to sign off on it. They estimate most states have 500,000 gallons that goes landfills every year.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

It is easy to get $27 for manor hall and Acid shield 
Just work your rep 
Also cash mere everyday seems to gain more popularity and the more I see people getting it for less than $30. 
As for a comparison from the two I would like to say that the manor hall is the better deal and it is also PPGs highest end paint


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Funny.. I was just at ppg this morning asking about products for the same reasons....interested in the feed back.


I use it day in, day out. For the price, way better than super paint, as good as cashmere, not as good as regal. They are the only paints I have used to compare too. I have been very happy with PPG. For lesser quality but still very good paint, their pure performance is great, lesser still, the speedhide is good for rentals and such.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Boco said:


> Damn. What tier are you in?




I don't see that information listed on any pricing sheets that I've received--so I don't know. Apparently, my rep thinks I'm a big player

On the flip side, local BM dealer thinks that I'm small taters and I pay almost retail there.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

paintpimp said:


> Paint retailers are required to charge this fee. The fee goes to recycle any old paint laying around and future recycling. The paint goes to a recycler and they do different things with each product. Some is made back into usable wall paint. Used as admixture in concrete. Some incinerated. If you have any old latex or oil paint in shop or garage, you can take it to a recycling drop off facility at no charge. If oil based, you need to sign off on it. They estimate most states have 500,000 gallons that goes landfills every year.


In seattle, they'll only take it if it's dried out. I miss portland for that (and several other) reasons....what a pita to dry out every can. I'd happily pay an Xtra .75 cents a gallon if my paint suppliers had an internal recycling program (which imo, they all should have)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't tried them, but there are apparently products out there that you can add to leftover paint cans to dry them out much faster specifically so you can take them to the dump.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I haven't tried them, but there are apparently products out there that you can add to leftover paint cans to dry them out much faster specifically so you can take them to the dump.


We use either kitty litter or oil absorbent.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> We use either kitty litter or oil absorbent.


The cheapest you can get @ the grocery store


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't used Manor Hall a ton and have only used Eggshell, but I'm really impressed with the stuff. SO easy to work with and you don't have to worry about cutting and rolling together in my experience because it blends so well without flashing.

It's in my son's room and within a couple of weeks I noticed black marks on the wall by his bed (from who knows what, right??). Wiped right off with a damp cloth.

I'm wondering how the regular users feel about it's hiding properties? I'm using Regal Select on my current job because I feel confident in going from dark blue or teal or olive to white. Would any of you do that with Manor Hall?

Oh, I get it for $23. Don't hate!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> I haven't used Manor Hall a ton and have only used Eggshell, but I'm really impressed with the stuff. SO easy to work with and you don't have to worry about cutting and rolling together in my experience because it blends so well without flashing.
> 
> It's in my son's room and within a couple of weeks I noticed black marks on the wall by his bed (from who knows what, right??). Wiped right off with a damp cloth.
> 
> ...


$23 for mh or regal?!?!?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

We dump whatever we can find in to dry stuff out....sawdust, concrete, hot mud...lol excess crap that usually ends up being stored in the trailers and never used. When we're out of that, kitty litter is a good one to use.. I still wish we had a better recycle program here. Maybe there is and I just haven't found it yet? It's just so wasteful when I know that metro in PDX has a great thing going...


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> $23 for mh or regal?!?!?



Both. Kidding. Manor Hall. Regal is like $45. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, I don't hate u.lol I sure know what I'm gonna talk the ppg rep in to though... lol


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I LOVE Manor Hall! When I first switched to it, the first couple of jobs I ordered too much because it covered so well.Brushed and rolled out like sweet cream! The eggshell is danged near flat. No letter boxing even on the first coat AND I touched up mid wall right next to a picture window it feathered in nicely and could not be seen even looking across the wall! It is one of my "go to" paints if recommending to a customer. Trims, cabinets & doors I love Para's Ultra Hybrid Eggshell.

BUT

I'd love to know how you are getting that price!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Been awhile since I used Manor Hall. Part of the reason is that it seemed to be the worst smelling paint I have ever come across; like a mix of old dirty gym socks mixed with puke. But maybe they’ve reformulated it since then and now it only smells like old dirty gym socks.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I use it most every day, smells like $$ to me


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I only have experience with Manor Hall eggshell and it's a really great product. I would use all PPG products were they more conveniently located. I love BM products but PPG is more reasonably priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I use it most every day, smells like $$ to me



Yeah, I love THAT smell. Maybe I was just dealing with a bad batch.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RH said:


> Been awhile since I used Manor Hall. Part of the reason is that it seemed to be the worst smelling paint I have ever come across; like a mix of old dirty gym socks mixed with puke. But maybe they’ve reformulated it since then and now it only smells like old dirty gym socks.


Must be better now! I don't find the smell bad and customers comment that they like that it does not smell.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't do as much higher end work as I would like, but I almost exclusively use PPG and consider Manor Hall an upgrade to the Porter Hi-Hide I choose for economy. Two BM, a SW, and Diamond Vogel are all closer to my shop than the PPG store but the choice is usually the same.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I use Manor Hall pretty much exclusively, although I don't necessarily hate on Cashmere.

I, too, feel that MH is pretty smelly. It has a distinctive scent that lingers on you, much like sandalwood but less alluring.

Picture yourself in a martini bar. A svelte number in a cocktail dress passes by you and pauses..."Is that Manor Hall I smell?"

"Why yes, it is indeed."

.
.
.
Never happening.

Good paint, though.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

ParamountPaint said:


> I use Manor Hall pretty much exclusively, although I don't necessarily hate on Cashmere.
> 
> I, too, feel that MH is pretty smelly. It has a distinctive scent that lingers on you, much like sandalwood but less alluring.
> 
> ...


:vs_smirk: Not an issue for me! For hubby, it must smell like money, he has never mentioned it. (Is the formula the same in the USA & Canada?)
Clearly, both me and my clients can't smell worth a hoot!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Manor hall is Silken touch re labeled
> Great product and really good price if you tell them that will be your only line
> Aside from that you cannot go wrong with BM (you will be supporting a local independent business if you keep on buying BM)
> I would personally go to the store that services you best and keep PPG as an option since they are more places that an independent BM store[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> In seattle, they'll only take it if it's dried out. I miss portland for that (and several other) reasons....what a pita to dry out every can. I'd happily pay an Xtra .75 cents a gallon if my paint suppliers had an internal recycling program (which imo, they all should have)


The whole West Coast is screwed up lol.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> We dump whatever we can find in to dry stuff out....sawdust, concrete, hot mud...lol excess crap that usually ends up being stored in the trailers and never used. When we're out of that, kitty litter is a good one to use.. I still wish we had a better recycle program here. Maybe there is and I just haven't found it yet? It's just so wasteful when I know that metro in PDX has a great thing going...


I just put them all into empty 5 gal buckets. Took the label off the lid. Wrote the local jerk's paint company on the top in big block letters and set them next to any dumpster anywhere.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Manor Hall is dollar for dollar the best paint on the market as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> The paint companies now charge us $0.75 per gallon fee when it is purchased. It is a way to help out with too many gallons of paint being disposed in landfills. This fee was implemented to us at the beginning of the year. It is my understanding that this fee will go Nationwide to every state very soon.
> Thanks for the heads up on the flat paint we will certainly try your suggestion



And what, exactly, does the fee pay for?


Here waste management takes it for free and we do pay waste management in the form of tax. So far no "environment fees" applied this side of the border.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

So why are the paint companies charging a fee to cover the expense of paint being disposed in landfills when all of the major box stores are advertising that they will take any paint back for any reason? Even if the customer doesn't like the color or bought twice as much as they thought they would need. Where do people think all that returned paint ends up? The magic turn it back to white so so we can sell it again factory? Hell no! It ends up in the landfillls. Why any state or provincial government would allow paint retailers to advertise something like that defeats the entire reasoning behind not throwing more and more paint in the land fills is beyond me. There are quite a few people in this world that need to pull their heads out of their a55e55 and take a deep breath. Encouraging people to buy paint and return it is stupid.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> ElTacoPaco said:
> 
> 
> > Manor hall is Silken touch re labeled
> ...


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

My ppg store takes a hundo off a fiver before applying any other discounts. In the end i get product reasonably enough I bypass SW, 2 BM stores, and the Diamond Vogel three blocks from my shop to obtain it. Sometimes the Porter doesn't hide adequately but another roll is still in the budget regardless.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> The cheapest you can get @ the grocery store


The non-clumping kitty litter is the way to go.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Painting Practice said:


> My ppg store takes a hundo off a fiver before applying any other discounts. In the end i get product reasonably enough I bypass SW, 2 BM stores, and the Diamond Vogel three blocks from my shop to obtain it. Sometimes the Porter doesn't hide adequately but another roll is still in the budget regardless.


And, I always liked Diamond Vogel. I guess their prices went up too. It never bothered me to pay a little more for paint that I knew how it would go on and the sheen was right. The customer pays for the paint anyway right? You just have to sell them on the price and quality.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

How does manor hall compare to duration?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Wolfgang said:
> 
> 
> > I agree manor hall is excellent paint . Does anyone else have issues with their ppg stores matching other paint colors? Especially S-W or bm? My local store is atrocious and that is what keeps me out of there. I once stood there for an hour to get two gallons of Blair gold made up and it wasn't even close. He said it's the best he could do "those historical colors are really hard." Wtf those are probably 50% of what my customers choose. If they could match like bm, S-W, or dare is say Home Depot id switch real fast
> ...


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> And, I always liked Diamond Vogel. I guess their prices went up too. It never bothered me to pay a little more for paint that I knew how it would go on and the sheen was right. The customer pays for the paint anyway right? You just have to sell them on the price and quality.


A lot of it comes down to the people. Even though the DV store has defectors of BM on staff, I still give my business to PPG, simply because i really like the owner and staff. Some days i can lose an hour just bullsh***ing.


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

*Ppg sw*

I use both PPG and Sherwin. I favor PPG for exterior paints i.e. Timeless and prefer PPG trim paint like Breakthrough. But, I don't see a big difference between PPG and SW wall paint. I could be wrong but it seems to me that SW has better coverage (covering one color over another) but Manor Hall seems to hide flaws better.

Example, If I had walls with many imperfections I think the Manor Hall would "fill in" better and get a better uniform look.
But, I recently painted (using PPG) a light color over a dark color and it took FOUR coats and I know SW would have covered it in 2-3 coats.

which paint would hold up better over time......I have no idea.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mace said:


> I use both PPG and Sherwin. I favor PPG for exterior paints i.e. Timeless and prefer PPG trim paint like Breakthrough. But, I don't see a big difference between PPG and SW wall paint. I could be wrong but it seems to me that SW has better coverage (covering one color over another) but Manor Hall seems to hide flaws better.
> 
> Example, If I had walls with many imperfections I think the Manor Hall would "fill in" better and get a better uniform look.
> But, I recently painted (using PPG) a light color over a dark color and it took FOUR coats and I know SW would have covered it in 2-3 coats.
> ...


Here's a shortcut, go over to bm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Mace said:


> I
> But, I recently painted (using PPG) a light color over a dark color and it took FOUR coats and I know SW would have covered it in 2-3 coats.
> 
> which paint would hold up better over time......I have no idea.



I've never had that issue with the Manor Hall. Are you using the top grade? Also, I find with really extreme color changes, light over dark or dark over light, and depending on the color being applied all paints need 4 coats. I once went from white to Royal Red in a room and it took 4 coats of BM Regal Select before it had the depth of solid color to look great. 



Also Yellows & Pinks are a B1tch for good cover!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> I've never had that issue with the Manor Hall. Are you using the top grade? Also, I find with really extreme color changes, light over dark or dark over light, and depending on the color being applied all paints need 4 coats. I once went from white to Royal Red in a room and it took 4 coats of BM Regal Select before it had the depth of solid color to look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Yellows & Pinks are a B1tch for good cover!



Why not go with Aura with the Royal Red? I love Regal, but there's times when it's just not gonna do it.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Why not go with Aura with the Royal Red? I love Regal, but there's times when it's just not gonna do it.


Because, above all paints, I loath Aura. I know it has a lot of fans but I am not one. My go to is Top of the line Manor Hall, second choice is Para Ultra.

In any case, my comments about extremes and color choices is still valid. I had to do a mustard yellow once and 4 coats later it still look a little iffy and it was only going over builders beige! I hate yellows and pinks! If I need to paint over navy blue, chocolate brown, black, deep red, etc. I start with a heavy bodied primer.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Because, above all paints, I loath Aura. I know it has a lot of fans but I am not one. My go to is Top of the line Manor Hall, second choice is Para Ultra.
> 
> In any case, my comments about extremes and color choices is still valid. I had to do a mustard yellow once and 4 coats later it still look a little iffy and it was only going over builders beige! I hate yellows and pinks! If I need to paint over navy blue, chocolate brown, black, deep red, etc. I start with a heavy bodied primer.



Interesting. I got stuck using Para stuff for a few years when I was working for one builder. Hated it. The only good thing about it I found was that it was easy to clean off my brushes and I didn't consider that a good thing overall.


You're absolutely correct about yellows and pinks. Almost always have to do a third round of brush work which is really time consuming.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I has something strange happen a couple days ago.Its a reno, where there were a few existing doors, a built in prepainted bookcase, and a few windos. Everything had new preprimed casing and base applied. I used sealrip to prime the old stuff, and a pocket door that was that shiny dark brown pressed MDF (I dont know what its actually called) and I used Latex undercoater on all the new stuff, including another pocket door that was solid unprimed wood, pine, I think. I then sanded everything and sprayed Manor Hall Eggshell on it. (The walls went the same paint and color as well.)

Now, on the bookshelf, which was primed with the seal grip, and the solid wood door which had the latex undercoater, hundreds of tiny bubbles appeared after I sprayed it. I cought the bookshlef in time, and rolled them out with a mohair roller, and it turned out fine. One side of the other door, I was able to roll out the bubbles, but the other side was set,so Im gonna have to give it some love sometime. 

I just dont understand how that can only happen in those two places....


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting. I got stuck using Para stuff for a few years when I was working for one builder. Hated it. The only good thing about it I found was that it was easy to clean off my brushes and I didn't consider that a good thing overall.
> 
> 
> You're absolutely correct about yellows and pinks. Almost always have to do a third round of brush work which is really time consuming.



Para's New lines of Ultra & the Hybrid Ultra are amazingly good. I refuse to use anything except the Hybrid Ultra Eggshell on cabinets! I just LOVE everything about it: dry time, leveling, that it covers in one coat and looks amazing with a wet sand and second coat.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Local paint pro said:


> How does manor hall compare to duration?




MUCH better IMO


----------

